# my guitar-playing kitty



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

Meet St. Stephen, the guitar-playing kitty... (she's obsessed).

She will sit with my bf for hours and put her paws on the strings while he's playing. Then she'll climb around to the neck of the guitar and try to bite and pull on the strings to add to his playing. If you leave her along with one, she'll sit on it and bite on the strings until she makes noise!!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Cute! Does she take requests?


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Awww... how cute... Can I book her for a show?? :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think that's adorable! She gets an A+ from me!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

She is simply adorable ..you have one talented baby


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

He is absolutly adorable


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

p.s. St Stephen looks so passionate over the guitar - I bet she is a Jimi Hendrix talent in becoming


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Does she want to join my band? We're looking for a new guitar player! :lol:


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

She wants to book some gigs, but I warn you...she demands high pay and the band must be named after her b/c she's the queen.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I heard Richo was going to sign her up! If she does vocals, she's in! 

My cats are great at vocalizing, but they don't even play my piano.  You'd think it would be in their genes!


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

We'll, we'll, we would pay her the highest we could, but I'm not sure about changing our name, we've had our name for over fifteen years!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

How cute, and I'm sure she would want the highest quality tuna out there along with some baked fish? Hehe :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

And you'd better be prepared to use your finest crystal and dinnerware. She's not just another pretty face, you know!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Cute!


----------

